# In Honor of the Publication of my 50thKnitted Sock Pattern



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

To commemorate the publication of my 50th sock pattern, I am offering your choice of any 3 of my colorwork sock patterns for about $4.00. ($5.00 off total) Better than 1/2 price! Coupon code: sock As always, I count on you all to help let other knitters know. I will post where I can. I encourage you to share, too. Thanks!

Here is the list of patterns from which to choose:

Aphasia Socks
ARCTIC ICE: The Sock
Blocks in the Socks
BOO! The Socks
BRILLIANT TWILIGHT: The Sock
Candied Violets: The Socks
CATS in the SOCKS
Classic Fair Isle Socks
COFFEE SOCKS
CROSSWORD: The Socks
Deck the Halls Socks
Fairytale: The Socks
FALL OUT: The Socks
FLOW: The Socks
Forest for the Trees: The Socks
Groovy! The Socks
IBERIAN LYNX: The Socks
It's Plaid Plaid Plaid Plaid Sock
LADYBUGS: The Socks
Lazy Cables Socks
LET It SNOW: The Sock!
MAGIC CARPET: The Socks
Mazarin: The Socks
MONOCHROMACITY:The Sock for Him & Her
MUSICA: The Socks
ORIT: The Socks
Ornament Socks
Perfect Balance: The Sock
POINTILLISM: The Sock
PURPLE PASSION: The Socks
SANTA'S ELVES: The Socks
Saxony: The Socks
Step into Spring
SWEETHEARTS: The Socks
TEACHER'S SOCKS
Teddy Bear Socks
Tessellated Socks
TRELLIS: The Socks
WINDOWPANE: Mixed Berries Socks
Zowie!

Here is a link to FALL OUT, one of the sock patterns you can choose from:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fall-out-the-socks

Add 2 more _sock patterns_ and use the coupon code stated above.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for this. I've bookmarked it to look at later on today. I'm a sock knitter and do so like to collect patterns I'd like to knit. :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Generous of you. Thanks.


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

How very nice of you. Your patterns are wonderful.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

The coupon would not work for me.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

PointySticksNStones said:


> The coupon would not work for me.


Did you choose 3 of the listed patterns? code: sock


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Got it. Thanks. I had used the code "sock as always"

I just love your patterns!


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

I didn't put the period after socks because I was afraid knitters might think the period was part of the code. Glad you got it! and thank you!


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

I ordered my three patterns. Had a difficult time deciding but finally made up my mind. Actually I ordered 4 patterns because I had to have Mai Dai. It was my favorite. Thanks for the special deal Debi.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Your work is so lovely!


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

How can we see pictures of the patterns? Where do we order from?


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Woodsywife said:


> How can we see pictures of the patterns? Where do we order from?


Initially I included a link to all the patterns and the pics, but that violates KP rules. so, you can find all of my patterns under my name on Ravelry. Each pattern has accompanying pics. Sorry about the extra steps, but this is the way KP is set up. let me know fi you ened help.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you so so so much!i admire your work and can not wait to start on these! 
I am a bit intimidated about using two colors but love your results! 
Thank you again for your generosity!


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

raqeth said:


> Thank you so so so much!i admire your work and can not wait to start on these!
> I am a bit intimidated about using two colors but love your results!
> Thank you again for your generosity!


Don't be intimidated. Really, ask anyone who has given colorwork a try. It's easier than it looks, and it's addictive, right Kath?


----------



## Maribeth (Feb 27, 2011)

Congratulations Deborah. You have awesome patterns.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you. What a great life I have.


----------



## catlover1960 (May 18, 2012)

Thank you so much. I have always looked at your patterns and love the work you do. I have not done a lot of fair isle but am looking forward to broadening my horizons. Just got a box full of sock yarn from knitpicks today.


----------



## Deborah Tomasello (Feb 24, 2013)

catlover1960 said:


> Thank you so much. I have always looked at your patterns and love the work you do. I have not done a lot of fair isle but am looking forward to broadening my horizons. Just got a box full of sock yarn from knitpicks today.


It's great to get yarn, yes?? I am excited for you. You are going to love colorwork...that is my predicton!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love these. They have a real Autumn feelxxx


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Thank you for that generous sharing. Your sock patterns are simply stunning. I had a really hard time to choose only three. And even between the three I'm unable to choose a favourite, they're all incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Deborah Tomasello said:


> It's great to get yarn, yes?? I am excited for you. You are going to love colorwork...that is my predicton!


I agree. Ordered from Knit Picks last week and have a special shelf in my yarn stash for the palette I have ordered. I ordered 9 the first time and the colors are so yummy that I decided I needed to have more so just ordered 20 more which should arrive Friday, just in time for the needle case KAL. I am going to have a heck of a time deciding on color with so much to choose from. :roll: :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice socks


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Fantastic. Will have to try something like this some time. Really like this one.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Very generous of you. So many beautiful patterns.


----------



## DrLlama (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats on the 50th pattern!


----------

